# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  " لا تَمْرَ في العِراق "

## عبدالله الهدلق

" لا تَمْرَ في العِراق " 

كنتُ من قريبٍ في زيارةٍ لأخي الشيخ عبدالمحسن العسكر, فوافيتُ عنده فضيلة الدكتور العراقي نعمان السامرائي ..
ولمّا أُحضرت القهوة مع الرُّطَب تحدثنا – كعادة الناس أول ورود الرُّطب – عن أنواع التمر وما إلى ذلك , فأخذ بنا الكلام إلى تمور العراق وماهي عليه من الجودة وكثرة الأنواع , وما في العراق من غابات النخيل .. فقال الدكتور نعمان : إن إحدى قريباتي في العراق قد أرسلت إلينا هنا تطلب منا أن نبعث إليها بشيءٍ من التمر , لأن رمضان قادم ولا تمر عندهم ! 
فوجمتُ لِهَول ماقاله , ونظرتُ إلى أخي الشيخ عبدالمحسن فإذا به قد أصابه الذي أصابني , والْتقتْ عينانا على عِظةٍ من عِظات هذه الدنيا حُقَّ لها أن تُروى .. 
أيُصدّر التمر من نجدٍ إلى العراق ؟ 
لقد حدّث بعض أهل التواريخ : بأن أعرابياً من بادية هذا البلد شوى – في أيام مضت – جِلْدَ نَعْله يتبلّغ به لِما مسّه من أليم الجوع , هذا في زمن كان الضيف ينزل فيه على أصحاب النخيل في البصرة ؛ فيُضيَّف في كل يوم نوعاً من التمر حتى يستوفيَ السنة ماتكرّر عليه نوع من أنواعه .. 
ثم إن الدنيا دارت دورتها ؛ فأصبح بعض أهل هذه البلاد التي هجرها ناسٌ من سكانها في خاليةٍ من السنين إلى الزُّبير طلباً للرزق ؛ أصبح يطلب أطفالُه الأكل من المطعم فيوصله إليهم عامل آسيوي لاتقف الأمطار في بلاده عن الهطول أكثر السنة .. ولقد سمعتُ من أحد العامة : أن رجلاً له ثلاثةٌ من الأبناء ؛ طلب كلٌّ منهم نوعاً من الطعام من المحل الذي يُحبّ , فاتفق أن وقفت السيارات الثلاث عند الباب مجتمعةً كلُّ واحدةٍ تحمل لوناً من الطعام مختلفاً ! 
إننا لسنا بمنجاةٍ من طالة أقدارالله , وليس بيننا وبين الدنيا عهدٌ على ألا تدور علينا فتطحنَنا كما فعلت بغيرنا .. فالدنيا شرودٌ قُلّب , وكم من شمس يومٍ أشرقت على أهلها بغير ماغابت عنهم عليه .. 
أفلا نتقي الله في هذه النِّعم التي خَوَّلنا , أفلا ننهى سفهاءنا عن هذا السَّرَف في ولائمنا .. وهذا الترف , وخِزي التفسّخ الذي عمَّ أفراحنا ؛ حتى أصبح نساؤنا يحضرن الدعوات شبه عرايا , والولع بالسفر ننثر فيه ألوف الألوف في ديار الغرب لانبالي أن صارت أعراضنا يقتات عليها أغراب الدنيا .. أفما نعوذ بالله من عادية الشّرّ أن تغتالنا , فإننا – والله - إن غادرتنا هذه النعمة فلن يرحمنا من الناس راحم .. 
فسترَك اللهمّ ؛ قد أصبح العراق اليوم ولا تمر فيه ..  
قال المؤرخ المقريزي في خِططه عند ذكر ابتداء أمر الفاطميين في مصر : 
" وكانت أُمّ الأمراء قد وجّهت من المغرب صَبِيّةً لتباع بمصر , فعرضها وكيلها في مصر للبيع وطلب فيها ألف دينار , فحضر إليه في بعض الأيام امرأةٌ شابّة على حمار لتُقلّب الصّبِيّة , فساومته فيها وابتاعتها منه بستمئة دينار , فإذا هي ابنة الإخشيد محمد بن طُغْج , وقد بلغها خبر هذه الصبيّة , فلما رأتها شغفتها حباً فاشترتها لتستمتع بها .. فعاد الوكيل إلى المغرب وحدّث المُعزّ بذلك فأحضر الشيوخ , وأمر الوكيل فقصّ عليهم خبر ابنة الإخشيد مع الصبيّة إلى آخره , فقال المُعز : ياإخواننا انهضوا إلى مصر فلن يحول بينكم وبينها شيء , فإن القوم قد بلغ بهم الترف إلى أن صارت امرأة من بنات الملوك فيهم تخرج بنفسها وتشتري جارية لتتمتع بها , وماهذا إلا من ضعف نفوس رجالهم وذهاب غَيرتهم , فانهضوا لمسيرنا إليهم .. " .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أحسن الله إليك ورد عنا وعنك وعن المسلمين غوائل الدنيا..

----------


## اليقظ

شكر الله لك خطة يراعك!!
لا تمر في العراق!! أواه ثم أواه!!

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

بارك الله فيك.
السعيد من وعظ في غيره ، والشقي من وعظ في نفسه!
قال الله تعالى في الكتاب الكريم:
{أَوَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُمْ يُفْتَنُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ مَرَّةً أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ لَا يَتُوبُونَ وَلَا هُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ}.
وفي مرآة الجنان لليافعي:
(وفيها توفي المعتمد على الله أبو القاسم محمد بن المعتضد اللخمي، صاحب الأندلس؛ كان ملكاً جليلاً، عالماً ذكياً، وشاعراً محسناً، وبطلاً شجاعاً، وجواداً ممدوحاً ؛ كان بابه محط الرحال وكعبة الآمال، وشعره في الذروة العليا، ملك من الأندلس من المدائن والحصون والمعاقل مائة وثلاثين مسوراً، وبقي في المملكة نيفاً وعشرين سنة؛ وهو من ذرية النعمان بن المنذر آخر ملوك الحيرة وقبض عليه أمير المسلمين ابن تاشفين لما قهره، وغلب على ممالكه، وسجنه بأغمات حتى مات بعد أربع سنين من زوال مملكته. وخلف عن ثمانمائة سرية، ومائة وثلاثة وسبعين ولداً.
قلت أما كثرة الأولاد فقد نقل أن غيره كان أكثر منه أولاداً، وأما السراري فما سمعت أن أحداً من الخلفاء بلغ من كثرتهن إلى هذا العدد المذكور.
وكان راتبه في اليوم ثمانمائة رطل لحم، ومما قيل فيه لما قص عليه قول الشاعر:
لكل شيء من الأشياء ميقات ..وللمنى من منايا هن غايات
وقال آخر بعد لزومه وقتل ولديه:
تبكي السماء بدمع رائح غاد ... على البهاليل من أبناء عباد
ومما قيل فيه لما حبس:
تنشق رياحين السلام فإنها ... أفض بها مسكاً عليك مختما
أنكر في عصر مضي لك مشرقاً ... فيرجع ضوء الصبح عندي مظلما
وأعجب من أفق المجرة إذ رأى ... كسوفك شمساً، كيف أطلع أنجما
ولما دخلت عليه بناته السجن - وكان يوم عيد، وقد صرن يغزلن للناس بالأجرة،وهن في أطمار - أنشده:
فيما مضى كنت بالأعياد مسروراً ... فساءك العيد في أغمات مأسورا
ترى بناتك بالأطمار جائعة...يغزلن للناس لا يملكن قطميرا
يطأن في الطين والأقدام حافية ... كأنها لم تطأ مسكاً وكافورا
قد كان دهرك إن تأمره ممتثلاً ... فردك الدهر منهياً ومأمورا

----------


## ابو بردة

لا فُض فوك 

أكلُّ العراق لا تمر فيه 
أم عند هـذه المــرأة فقط ؟!

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

> لا فُض فوك 
> 
> أكلُّ العراق لا تمر فيه 
> أم عند هـذه المــرأة فقط ؟!


يبدو أنه لاتمر في المنطقة التي تسكنها هذه المرأة , ولو كان التمر متوافراً لاتستطيع شراءه لطلبت إرسال المال لا التمر .. والمقصود من هذا كله سوق العظة والعبرة من مثل هذا , نسأل الله - سبحانه - أن يلطف بنا وأن يعيذنا من غِيَر الأيام , كما نسأله أن يرفع عن إخوتنا في العراق ماأظلّهم من هذه الغاشية .. والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو القاسم

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنما ينتبه لهذه المعاني أولو الألباب فلا تمر عليهم المواقف مر السحاب حتى يستخلصوا منها العبر والعظات
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: هناك انحدار مخيف على الصعد كافة وكلها من موجبات غضب الله حتى قال أحد المفكرين :الصحوة في البلاد الإسلامية صاعدة إلا في بلادنا فنذر الشر تتعاظم
فما أحوج الناس لمثل هذه المقالات لابسةً ثوب النذير العُريان,وقد قال الله "انظروا" فمن لم يعتبر بحوادث الزمان فلا واعظ له إلا أن يجرع من كأس ما اقترف ,وكما أن الأيام دول فكذلك الدول أيام.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: هناك بلايا أعظم بكثير مما أشار إليه الشيخ الهدلق حفظه الله تعالى ,فاللهم سلم سلم!




> وليس بيننا وبين الدنيا عهدٌ على ألا تدور علينا فتطحنَنا كما فعلت بغيرنا .. فالدنيا شرودٌ قُلّب , وكم من شمس يومٍ أشرقت على أهلها بغير ماغابت عنهم عليه ..


قال الله تعالى مخاطباً أمة الغضب"قل أتخذتم عند الله عهداً"؟ وقد ظهرت فينا نبوءة الرسول باتباع سننهم
وبات فينا من ينزع إلى جحر الضب حتى ولو لم يسلكه ألئك! وأما العرب فيسارعون فيهم يقولون نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة..هؤلاء "شرفاء" المنافقين أما اليوم فيسارعون فيهم يقولون هم أرقى منا وأفضل.
والله المستعان
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: هذا الذي تحته خط تركيب بليغ أحيي قلمك الأغر عليه
بارك الله فيك على تذكرتك المباركة

----------


## العطاب الحميري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبد الله...
من ذا أصابكِ يا بغدادُ بالعينِ**ألم تكونِ زماناً قُرَّة العينِوقد ذكرتني كلماتكم بأبيات في قصيدة(يا صبر أيوب) للشاعر العملاق عبد الرزاق عبد الواحد والتي ألقاها في مسرح شاطىء الراحة قبل سنتين تقريبا...والله الذي نفسه بيده إنها قصيدة يكاد القلب ينخلع من مكانه عند سماعها...وسأستلّ   منها ما يناسب المقام...

*يا صبر أيوب* 
*(من مأثور حكاياتنا الشعبية، أن مخرزاً نسي تحت الحمولة على ظهر جمل..)* 

قالوا وظلَّ.. ولم تشعر به الإبلُ
يمشي، وحاديهِ يحدو.. وهو يحتملُ..
ومخرزُ الموتِ في جنبيه ينشتلُ
حتى أناخ َ ببابِ الدار إذ وصلوا
وعندما أبصروا فيضَ الدما جَفلوا
صبرَ العراق صبورٌ أنت يا جملُ!
*******************
يا صبر أيوب.. إنا معشرٌ صُبًُرُ
نُغضي إلى حد ثوب الصبر ينبزلُ
لكننا حين يُستعدى على دمنا
وحين تُقطعُ عن أطفالنا السبلُ
نضجُّ، لا حي إلا اللهَ يعلمُ ما
قد يفعل الغيض فينا حين يشتعلُ!
********************
بغدادُ.. أهلُك رغم الجُرحِ، صبرهمو
صبرُ الكريم، وإن جاعوا، وإن ثـَكِلوا
قد يأكلون لفرط الجوع أنفسهم
لكنهم من قدور الغير ما أكلوا!
أيا هذا العراقي الخصيبُ دما
وما يزال يلالي ملأه الأملُ
قل لي، ومعذرةً، من أي مبهمةٍ
أعصابُك الصمُ قُدت أيها الرجلُ؟!
ما زلت تؤمن أن الأرض دائرةٌ
وأن فيها كراماً بعدُ ما رحلوا 
*****************
يا أيها العالم المسعورُ.. ألفُ دمٍ
وألفُ طفل ٍ لنا في اليوم ينجدل
وأنت تُحكِمُ طوقَ الموت مبتهجاً
من حول أعناقهم.. والموت منذهلُ!
أليس فيك أبٌ؟.. أمّ ٌ يصيح بها
رضيعُها؟؟ طفلةٌ تبكي؟ أخٌ وجِلُ؟
يصيح رعباً، فينزو من توجّعه
هذا الضميرُ الذي أزرى به الشلل؟
******************
وأنت يا مرفأ الأوجاع أجمعها
ومعقلَ الصبر حين الصبرُ يُعتقلُ
لأنك القلب مما نحن، والمُقـَلُ
لأن بغيرك لا زهوٌ، ولا أمل
لأنهم ما رأوا إلاّك مسبَعةً
على الطريق إلينا حيثما دخلوا!
لأنك الفارع العملاقُ يا رجلُ
لأن أصدق قول فيك: يا رجلُ!
يقودني ألفُ حب.. لا مناسبةٌ
ولا احتفالٌ.. فهذي كلها عللُ!
لكي أناجيك يا أعلى شوامخها
ولن أرددَ ما قالوا، وما سألوا
وسوف أطوي لمن يأتون صفحته
هذي، لينشرها مستنفرٌ بطلُ
********************
والله يرعاكم

----------


## محب الأدب

> " لا تَمْرَ في العِراق "
> 
> 
> 
> ولمّا أُحضرت القهوة مع الرُّطَب تحدثنا – كعادة الناس أول ورود الرُّطب – عن أنواع التمر وما إلى ذلك , فأخذ بنا الكلام إلى تمور العراق وماهي عليه من الجودة وكثرة الأنواع ,


بارك الله فيكم يا أبا أحمد ، ولا عدمنا طلتكم بين الفينة والآخرى ، وقد أردتها أخروية هذه المرة ، ولقد والله نكأت جرحاً في قلوبنا بسبب حال إخواننا في العراق ، بل ليس في العراق وحده ، فنسأل الله العفو والعافية ، وأن يفرج حال إخواننا المكروبين في كل مكان ....

كما أنك لا تدع نفثاتك المزاحية حتى في هذا الموضع !!! 

ولقد أذكرتنا في مقدمة حديثك بمجالس الشيخ الحبيب عبد المحسن العسكر - سقى الله أياماً كانت لنا معه ( خاصة مع الرطب) - 

كما أذكرتني بحديث لصديقي الحبيب علي بن العباس ، يتكلم فيه عن العرب وَجَهْدِهَا وضَنْكِ عَيْشِهَا ... يقول : ... توالت على العرب سِنُونُ سَبْعٌ في الجاهلية حصت كل شيء ، فخرجتُ على بكرٍ لي في العرب ، فمكثت سبعاً لا أذوق فيهن شيئاً إلا ما ينال بعيري من حشرات الأرض ، حتى دنوت إلى حِوَاء[2] عظيم ، فإذا ببيتٍ جَحِيشٍ[3] عن الحي ، فملتُ إليه ، فخرجَتْ إليَّ امرأةٌ طُوَالة[4] حُسَّانة ، فقالت : من ? 
قلت : طارق ليلٍ يلتمس القِرَى. 
فقالت : لو كان عندنا شيءٌ آثرناك به ، والدال على الخير كفاعله ، جُس هذه البيوت فانظر إلى أعظمها ، فإن يك في شيء منها خيرٌ ففيه.
ففعلتُ حتى دنوتُ إليه ، فرحب بي صاحبه وقال : من ? 
قلت : طارق ليلٍ يلتمس القرى.
فقال : يا فلان ، فأجابه ، فقال : هل عندك من طعام ? قال : لا.
قال عمي : فوالله ما وقر في أذني شيءٌ كان أَشَدَّ عَلَيَّ منه. 
فقال رب البيت : هل عندك من شراب ? 
قال : لا ، ثم تأوه وقال : قد أبقينا في ضرع فلانة[5] شيئاً لطارقٍ إن طرق.
قال رب البيت : فأت به ، فأتى العطن فابتعثها.
فحدثني عمي : أنه شهد فتح أصفهان وتستر ومهرجان قذق وكور الأهواز وفارس ، وجاهد عند السلطان وكثر ماله وولده ، فما سمعت شيئاً قط كان ألذ إِلَيَّ من شَخَبِ[6] تلك الناقة في تلك العُلْبَة ، حتى إذا ملأها ففاضت من جوانبها وارتفعت عليها رَغْوَةٌ كَجُمَّةِ[7] الشيخ ، أقبل بها نحوي فعثر بعودٍ أو حجر ، فسقطت العلبة من يده ، فحدثني عمي : أنه أصيب بأبيه وأمه وولده وأهل بيته ، فما أصيب بمصيبة أعظم عليه من ذهاب العلبة ؛ فلما رآني كذلك ربُ البيت خرج شاهراً سيفه ، فبعث الإبل ثم نظر إلى أعظمها سناماً ، على ظهرها مثل رأس الرجل الصَّعِل[8] ، فكشف عن فُوَّهَتِه[9] ثم أوقد ناراً ، واجْتَبَّ سنامها ، ودفع إليَّ مُدْية وقال : يا عبد الله ، اصْطَلِ وَاجْتَمِل[10] ، فجعلت أهوي بالبَضْعَةِ إلى النار ، فإذا بلغت إناها أكلتها ، ثم مسحت ما في يدي من إهالتها على جلدي ، وكان قد قَحِلَ[11] على عظمي حتى كأنه شَنٌ[12] ، ثم شربت ماءً وخررت مغشياً عَلَيَّ ، فما أفقت إلى السَحَر.
واستعادني الوزير أدام الله علوه هذا الحديث مرتين وأكثر كالمتعجب ، وقال : صدق القائل في العرب : منعوا الطعام وأعطوا الكلام.


[2] الحواء : جماعة البيوت .

[3] أي بيت منعزل في ناحية عن منازل الناس.

[4] طوالة : صيغة مبالغة من طويلة .

[5] اسم لناقته

[6] صوت حلب الضرع

[7] الشعر الكثير الذي يصل إلى الكتف .

[8] الرجل الصعل : أي دقيق الرأس.

[9] أي أعلى السنام

[10] اجتمل الشحم : أذابه في النار

[11] يبس من وهج الحر وبعد عهده من الماء

[12] المزادة اليابسة الخلقة.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
ولو لم يكن إلا التمر، لهان الأمر...
ويحضرني في هذا المقام قول  أحدهم:
"السِّينُ" غازلني وأبرَزَ لي ضِفافَهْ
وأنا أَسِيرُ الذّكرياتْ...
لم تَبْقَ لي إلاّ لُفافَهْ
أَضرَمْتُ أَلْفًا قبْلَها
حزنًا على نهر الفراتْ
وتلهُّفًا للجسر ترمقه الرّصافَهْ...
و"السِّينُ" ما ذاق الحياةْ..
لم يُغْرِقُوا فيه الثَّقافَهْ...
ومِن عجيب الاتفاقات أن يرِد اسم الشيخ "عبد المحسن العسكر" في مقال الشيخ عبد الله. فالعسكر، في أنظمة القهر، إذا منّوا عليك وتكرَّموا بتركك في زاوية بيتك، تحصي عدد أسطر المخطوطات، وتصفها بمثل حجمها أو يزيد؛ قد يضطرونك إلى طلب الإحسان من الغير...
وأشهد أنني في كافة المدن، التي طوّحت بي إليها طوائح الزمن، لم أر في أهل العراق إلا النخوة والكرامة، ولم أسمع منهم إلا لهجة الشهامة. ولم ألتق عراقيًّا إلا وجدتُه شامخًا كالنخيل، كريمًا كالفرات، عبقًا كمنثور بغداد...
ويظلّ العراق تُمزّقُه حيرته، ونظلّ حيارى إزاء أبنائه... نبكي على تمره بعين، ونرصد سلاحه بعين أخرى. ونخشى أشقاء العبيديين، وكان الأولى أن نتطهّر من أمثال الإخشيد وابنته...
وتظل تتجاذب بعضنا أمنيتان: أن يعود إلى العراق تمرُه، أو نعود إلى تمر العراق...
لكن ماذا لو تَبَارَدْنا قليلا؟
ماذا لو تباردنا وأمعنّا النظر في خفايا الخبر، فاكتشفنا أنّ تمر العراق هو تمر العراق، عطاءً وكثرةً وطيبَ مذاق.
ولو سألنا تلك السيّدة العراقية، أو غيرَها من حرائر بلاد الرافدين، أيَّ التمور طلبتِ؟ لأجابت: إنما ابتغيت تمر العراق!
فتمر العراق، مثله مثل تفاح الشام، لا تجده إلا في أسواق "مستهلَكة" الخليج؛ بينما أهله محرومون منه، لا يرون منه إلا قوافل الشاحنات تسوقها عصابات سماسرة الاحتكار في هذا البلد العربي أو ذاك. بل يقع أن تجد منتوجًا في سوق مستهلَكة خليجية ما بنصف سعره في البلد المصدِّر، ذلك أنّ المحتكر للتصدير يبيع منتوجًا غيره بأضعاف سعره في المستهلَكة نفسها!
لكن، هل يحسن هذا التبارُد في مقام قراءة مقال الشيخ عبد الله؟
هل نحن مضطرون إلى وضع نظارات الخبراء الاقتصاديّين، لنؤكّد للشيخ أنَّ السرف والتبذير سلوك اقتصادي في حاضر عالَمنا، وأنّ العتب لا ينبغي حصره في المستهلك، بل تعديته إلى المنظومة الاقتصادية والتجارية المروِّجة لنمط عيش معيَّن يراد فرضه لإلهاء الرعية وتتفيهها؟
لا! لا يحسن هذا ، ولا نحن مضطرون إليه؛ لأنّه سيحرمنا من نكهة بيان الشيخ عبد الله، ويُعمِّق الشقّة بين القارئ المستهدَف وفحوى المقال وغايته.
والمقال لا يهتم لتمر العراق، قدر اهتمامه لحال رعايا الممكلة ومآلهم...
فيا تمرَ العراق، ظُلِمتَ مرّتين!
لكن يهون ذلك في سبيل إصلاح بلد الحرمين...

----------


## الواحدي

اقتراح:
لو كان العنوان: 
"لا تمر للعراق!"
لكان أوْلى...
والله أعلم.
والشكر الجزيل للشيخ عبد الله على ما أتحفنا به.

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

> والمقال لا يهتم لتمر العراق، قدر اهتمامه لحال رعايا الممكلة (المملكة ) ومآلهم...


مواطنون لا رعايا !

----------


## أبو القاسم

يا شيخ عبدالله..
الرعايا ألطف ,لأنها تشمل (في لفظها) ما يسمى بـ"الأجانب"!! 
أخوك "المقيم"!
---
تنبيه:المقيم في كتب الفقه في مقابل المسافر أما في الجرائد
فلها معنى آخر عميق بعمق جراحات الأمة

----------


## الواحدي

> مواطنون لا رعايا !


ابتسامة يدركها فهمي...
أحسن الله إليك!
أليست كلمة "مُواطِن" مُحدَثة؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

لا تقل لا تمر في العراق ولكن قل لا ماء في العراق, الان كنت اشاهد برنامج على قناة الجزيرة عن ازمة المياه في العراق وسوريا وانخفاض مستوى الانهار في البلدين وذلك بسبب سدود التركية وسد ايراني صفوي جعل شط العرب قاعاً صفصفا, والعجيب ان اكبر السدود التركية واشدها وطأة هو سد اسمه سد (اتاتورك) !!

وفي البرنامج ايضاً ذكروا ان الحكومتين العراقية والسورية تهدر حصتها من المياه بسبب سوء تدبيرها وعدم بناء وتطوير السدود وأضف إلى ذلك استعمال وسائل الراي القديمة في المزارع والتي هي اقل فائدة واكثر كلفة من الوسائل الحديثة.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

اللهم فرج عن إخواننا في العراق ما أصابهم
شكر الله لك يا أبا أحمد ..

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> مواطنون لا رعايا !


ما أظنك يا شيخ عبد الله ممن يمجد هذه الكلمة ! ألست كذلك؟!

----------


## السليماني

نسأل الله العافية ...

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

أشكرُ لكلّ من قرأ الموضوع أو أثراه بمشاركة ..
المشايخ الأفاضل : الواحدي , أبا القاسم , أبا أسماء : لخالد محمد خالد كتيّب عُرف به أول ماعُرف عنوانه " مواطنون لارعايا " ..  تجاوزه  قارئ اليوم لكن كان له في أيامه شأنٌ يُذكر , حبّذا الاطّلاع عليه .

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> أشكرُ لكلّ من قرأ الموضوع أو أثراه بمشاركة ..
> المشايخ الأفاضل : الواحدي , أبا القاسم , أبا أسماء : لخالد محمد خالد كتيّب عُرف به أول ماعُرف عنوانه " مواطنون لارعايا " ..  تجاوزه  قارئ اليوم لكن كان له في أيامه شأنٌ يُذكر , حبّذا الاطّلاع عليه .


يا شيخ عبد الله -غفر الله لك- مواطنة اليوم أنت والرافضي والعلماني سواء!!

----------


## محمد بن سعود

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلام الشَّيخ أعظم من أن يُوقف عند ظاهره فحسب، أو أن تُؤخذ قطعة منه فتجعل حديث الصَّفحة .. وهذا قد ظهر في الإشادة ببلاغة الشَّيخ، وبيان الشَّيخ، ولَسَنِ الشَّيخ، وقلَّ من وقف بباب الحقيقة، وعين المقال .
أصلح الله حال أهل الجزيرة، وردهم إليه ردًا جميلاً = فغفلتهم، وإنحدارهم وراء الشهوات، وتضييع محارم الله تعالى، والسرف والبذخ الذي يعيشونه = مشاهد أضحت متزايدة ..

----------


## أمة القادر

> ياإخواننا انهضوا إلى مصر فلن يحول بينكم وبينها شيء , فإن القوم قد بلغ بهم الترف إلى أن صارت امرأة من بنات الملوك فيهم تخرج بنفسها وتشتري جارية لتتمتع بها , وماهذا إلا من ضعف نفوس رجالهم وذهاب غَيرتهم , فانهضوا لمسيرنا إليهم .. " .


و أي لذة تبقى و لو أمطرت سحائب الغرب تمرا على جزيرة العرب ..
قالها المعز يوم كان دون مقام العزة السيف .. كما كان دون مقام العرض الرجولة ..
اليوم فلتذهب تمور الدنيا و ليذهب ماؤها الذي يشرب منه الجراد الأصفر .. شربه قبل و بعد أن أكل الجريد و أكل سقف البيت و أكل ما يستر العورات .. 
سيشرب مياههم ليقوى على أكل اجسادهم ..

ما لأهل الفلوجة و ما للتمر .. هم ذاقوا طعم الاشعاع و تمتعت أبصارهم باطفال لها ثلاثة رؤوس ...
ما للعفيفات التي سلبت أعراضها و ما للتمر ..هم من جمع ذويهم بقايا اجسادهم التي انتهكها الجراد الاصفر و ألقى بها من رؤوس الجبال ..

.. فما لنا و طعم التمر .. إنه لن يزيل طعم مرارة الذل ..


شكر الله لشيخنا ..

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

غفر الله للشيخ الهدلق ،ولكن المواطنة ! وما أدراك ما المواطنة؟!! لقد أصابت المسلمين في مقتل !

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> و أي لذة تبقى و لو أمطرت سحائب الغرب تمرا على جزيرة العرب ..
> قالها المعز يوم كان دون مقام العزة السيف .. كما كان دون مقام العرض الرجولة ..
> اليوم فلتذهب تمور الدنيا و ليذهب ماؤها الذي يشرب منه الجراد الأصفر .. شربه قبل و بعد أن أكل الجريد و أكل سقف البيت و أكل ما يستر العورات .. 
> سيشرب مياههم ليقوى على أكل اجسادهم ..
> 
> ما لأهل الفلوجة و ما للتمر .. هم ذاقوا طعم الاشعاع و تمتعت أبصارهم باطفال لها ثلاثة رؤوس ...
> ما للعفيفات التي سلبت أعراضها و ما للتمر ..هم من جمع ذويهم بقايا اجسادهم التي انتهكها الجراد الاصفر و ألقى بها من رؤوس الجبال ..
> 
> .. فما لنا و طعم التمر .. إنه لن يزيل طعم مرارة الذل ..
> ...


لسان حال بعضهم:
ما لي ولكم يا صاح ،فأنا مواطن مرتاح !
فلتحترق دول الإسلام ما دمت في بلدي أنام!
فلتعل الآهات ولتصح الأمهات ..ما دمت أستلم المئات!
كان الله لكم يا أهل العراق ،وردكم إلى دينه ردا جميلا ،

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

لا يستهويني شعر أحمد مطر؛ لاعتماده الفكرة المجرَّدة مضمونا، واللغة المباشرة لبوسًا لها. بيد أنّ من نظمه ما يعلق بالذهن ولا يفارقه، لأصالة فكرته، لا لأثر شاعريته على النفس. وأعترف أنّ معظم ما يكتب من هذا الضرب.... ويحضرني الآن نظمٌ له أراه ملائما للمقام. يقول:

قالت أُمّي مَرَّهْ :
يا أولادي! عندي لغزٌ
مَنْ مِنكمْ يَكشِف لي سِرَّهْ؟
"تابوتٌ قِشرتُه حلوى،
ساكنُهُ خشَبٌ، والقشرَهْ:
زادٌ للرائح والغادي"
قالت أختي: "التّمْرَهْ"
حضَنَتْها أُمِّي ضاحكةً
لكنّي خَنَقَتْني العَبْرَهْ..
قلتُ لها : "بَلْ تلك بلادي"...
وبلاد أحمد مطر هي بلاد كلّ العرب والمسلمين، سواء كانوا "مواطنين" أو "رعايا"...

----------


## أبو القاسم

> كلام الشَّيخ أعظم من أن يُوقف عند ظاهره فحسب، أو أن تُؤخذ قطعة منه فتجعل حديث الصَّفحة .. وهذا قد ظهر في الإشادة ببلاغة الشَّيخ، وبيان الشَّيخ، ولَسَنِ الشَّيخ، وقلَّ من وقف بباب الحقيقة، وعين المقال .
> أصلح الله حال أهل الجزيرة، وردهم إليه ردًا جميلاً = فغفلتهم، وإنحدارهم وراء الشهوات، وتضييع محارم الله تعالى، والسرف والبذخ الذي يعيشونه = مشاهد أضحت متزايدة ..


أحسنت
أحسن الله إليك
-بخصوص شعر أحمد مطر وإن كان ليس موضوعنا
أرى أنه مدرسة نسيج وحدها والمادة التي هي غالبة على شعره
من نقد الواقع السياسي العربي أليق ما يصلح لها هو أسلوبه القائم
على السخرية والترميز والذكاء  في ابتكار الفكرة
 والإيقاع الخاص الذي على بحر "الردح"!

----------


## أمة القادر

الخطب تكلم يوم كان حيا .. فقال لو سألوني ما تفعل بين ديار "فِيدْنو" إذ تركتم أدنى الأرض منكم و من قلوبكم 
.. قال أن لا جواب .. و أن التوابيت التي من تراب أحب إلينا و أنا اضيف : أحب إلينا من وطئ بسيطة عليها توابيت تسكنها عقول من خشب و قلوب من حديد .. 

تمر و شعر المطر

مواطنين و رعايا 

(و قوم يؤمنون بجواز السفر الذي عليه ختم الجراد الاصفر )

و الخوض في كل شيء .. إلا عن الخطب و أصحابه و من سبقوه أو تبعوه.. و الطريق الذي خاضوه .. رغم أنهم لم يكلفوا أحدا أن يصنع توابيتهم إذا ماتوا ..

رحم الله الخطب ..

----------


## أمة القادر

> وبلاد أحمد مطر هي بلاد كلّ العرب والمسلمين، سواء كانوا "مواطنين" أو "رعايا"...


 العرب

عفوا .. يبدو أن الاضافة سهوا

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> أحسنت
> أحسن الله إليك
> -بخصوص شعر أحمد مطر وإن كان ليس موضوعنا
> أرى أنه مدرسة نسيج وحدها والمادة التي هي غالبة على شعره
> من نقد الواقع السياسي العربي أليق ما يصلح لها هو أسلوبه القائم
> على السخرية والترميز والذكاء في ابتكار الفكرة
> والإيقاع الخاص الذي على بحر "الردح"!


الحديث ذو شجون!
هل أحمد مطر رافضي؟! فلقد بلغني -والبلاغات ضعيفة- أنه رافضي ، فهل من متصل مؤكد؟!

----------


## أبو القاسم

يقال إن أقصر قصة كتبها إنسان هي التالية: "رجل ولد وعاش ومات". وأنا أعتقد أن سيرتي - شأن أي مواطن آخر في أوطاننا الجميلة - يمكن أن تروى على النسق نفسه، بشيء من التطويل، لتكون كالتالي: "رجل ولد ولم يعش ومع ذلك سيموت".

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاكم الله خيراً الشيخ عبدالله الهدلق .




> يقال إن أقصر قصة كتبها إنسان هي التالية: "رجل ولد وعاش ومات". وأنا أعتقد أن سيرتي - شأن أي مواطن آخر في أوطاننا الجميلة - يمكن أن تروى على النسق نفسه، بشيء من التطويل، لتكون كالتالي: "رجل ولد ولم يعش ومع ذلك سيموت".


و أضيفُ إلى القصةِ الأخيرة ِالمطولة " ثم يسكن الجنة برحمة الله " لعلها تُسرّي عنك وعن غيرك .

----------

